# Buying used carbon bikes on eBay



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Anyone doing it?

Any good stories? Horror stories?

(And no, not interested in a Chinese CF frame...)


----------



## robpar (Jan 26, 2008)

paredown said:


> Anyone doing it?
> 
> Any good stories? Horror stories?
> 
> (And no, not interested in a Chinese CF frame...)


Over the years I have bought two. Both excellent condition; sold one to upgrade.
Haven't had any problems. Ask for more photos if the add does not have enough info.
Do your research so you know exactly what you want ( geo, brand, size)
Check seller feedback, use credit card.
If buying a frame set, make sure that seller specifies the following:
BB guides included
Bottle cage bolts
Headset inserts ( some have an insert race that is not part of the headset)
Is headset included?
Seat post clamp


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I am already hesitant about buying a used carbon bike. Online? Never. Carbon is definitely one of those materials that I want to see upfront before I buy used. Someone's words are just that when you don't know the person. At least if you buy it from a private party off of craigslist, etc., you can actually be in front of the bike before you spend the cheddar. Many sellers are even willing to meet you somewhere if you want to get the bike checked out. E-Bay and the rest are big crap shots. Personally, if I didn't have the money for a new carbon, I would buy aluminum. Aluminum bikes can be very compliant and for less money (Cdale CAAD10 comes to mind). I know that marketing has made carbon out to be the best thing out there, but it's not.... at least not yet. Buy an aluminum (or steel) bike if money is an issue or save up more for a new carbon bike.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

There is definitely risk involved, but there are also great deals to be had.
I bought a Trek 5200 frameset for $350 and built it up for my daughter. It came out really nice.
I also bought a used Time VXR and then did not like the way it rode. Maybe there was something wrong with it. I ended up selling for what I bought it for. Generally you can buy a recent bike or frameset with low miles for half of what it costs new. Just make sure you can return it if it is not what you expected.
Also you won't be getting the manufacturers warranty.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

paredown said:


> Anyone doing it?
> 
> Any good stories? Horror stories?
> 
> (And no, not interested in a Chinese CF frame...)


I've purchased two.

First was a Specialized Roubaix that was "as new" -- at least until it got damaged in shipment. The seller didn't pack it well and the hub of one of the wheels rubbed against the frame as the bike made its way across the country. Did a heck of job on the seat tube. The seller took it back, no problems at all.

Second was a Cervelo R3 that was "as new" -- which was how it arrived. Couldn't believe it had ever been ridden. Great seller, great price, great shipping, great bike. Just got back from a 40mi ride on it just now.

Ray


----------



## skill3 (Feb 18, 2012)

I wouldn't buy a used carbon frame anywhere, let alone E-Bay. I would only buy a new, never ridden carbon frame. Avoid the hassle (especially E-Bay) and buy new.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Ask a lot of questions to the seller. If they're knowledgable about the bike, can answer your questions and is willing to supply additional photos, chances are there are few issues. Also check the selling history to ensure they sell regularly and they have decent seller feedback.

Finally, stick with a credit card method of payment in case things go sour.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Have done it a couple of times, and my favorite bike is an eBay special. It was such a good deal I even asked the seller that if he didn't mind, would he please tell me why he was selling it. Getting the bike well-packed is important as both times the boxes showed external shipping damage when they arrived.

You have to decide what your risk-to-reward tolerance is. My favorite bike at full retail new is too rich for me, but I was willing to take a risk on what I perceived as a great deal.

For ebay purchasing in general, I use a credit card through paypal so there are three layers of intervention available should I need a refund (ebay, paypal though they're owned by ebay, and my credit card company).


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

I vote to rename this thread "Picking up Hookers in Bangkok."


----------



## minez01 (Mar 10, 2011)

I bought my only carbon bike off ebay.

As robdamanii states, ask heaps of questions. Call the seller on the phone and talk to them. It's pretty obvious when you're talking to a cyclist compared to some other non-cyclist, especially if you're bidding on a higher-end type of frame. I had a long conversation with my seller, and was perfectly reassured after that.

But yeah just make sure there are photos of everything too, any scratches etc. I used Paypal for buyer protection, but after speaking with the seller I knew I wouldn't need it. Frame arrived in perfect condition, exactly as the seller stated. And, of course, I paid about $2000 less than what the frame retailed for here in Australia.


----------



## SlyCross01 (Nov 5, 2008)

My favorite bike is built on a used carbon frame bought off of eBay. Sellers who have nothing to hide often post numerous, in-focus pictures. Check the sellers feedback and ask lots of concise questions. I've bought ALLOT of like-new stuff in this manner - stuff which would have otherwise been out of my price range - and I've never had any regrets. I've even experienced a few occasions of "too good to be true" that turned out to be legitimate great deals. Sure there is some risk, but there is also allot to gain.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

If you look really hard on eBay, you can find new carbon frames/bikes by companies like TIME that are listed at wholesale cost....

*cough*


----------



## radagascar (Feb 4, 2012)

Just three weeks ago I bought my first roadbike off ebay...a 2003 Trek 5500 with a carbon frame. The wheels came with small cracks but SO FAR (which isn't far at all) everything has been great. If I had to do it over again I would have probably bought something cheaper off of BD with 105 components. As a newbie I probably didn't need to jump into full carbon and ultegra components.


----------



## Soundtallica (Sep 24, 2011)

Nothing wrong with buying carbon online. However, the risk of failure/damage will be higher than that of other materials. Your choice.


----------



## esldude (Jan 3, 2009)

terbennett said:


> I know that marketing has made carbon out to be the best thing out there, but it's not.... at least not yet. Buy an aluminum (or steel) bike if money is an issue or save up more for a new carbon bike.


Well, I guess I have an issue with this. As in, well it is wrong. WRONG.

In every level of competition at the highest level, carbon is the best thing out there. It simply is. Get over it. Sure, poor anything is poor, and good anything is good. But done well, carbon fiber is THE BEST. 

Aluminum is a good bargain. Steel of course can be good. Titanium fills a roll of those who want a forever bike. (Then I might notice those buying TI often have several bikes and forever isn't something they really entertain). The best done well however is carbon fiber. End of story. 

Worse, with Chinese manufacture it is even becoming somewhat cheap. Maybe competing with well done aluminum. 

CF is stronger, lighter, has better damping and increasingly mass produced. I honestly think lots of people object to the mass produced part. Heck frame geometry isn't rocket science. For the great majority of people(like 95% of more) decent frame geometry is no mystery. Mass produced, in the right geometry can equal or better any custom maker's product. Wish it weren't so, attention to detail does matter, but in the end it is what it is.


----------



## Rob13 (Feb 26, 2012)

If your not buying off Ebay, your missing out on alot of great deals, period. I only buy off reputable sellers, check there feedbacks.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> If you look really hard on eBay, you can find new carbon frames/bikes by companies like TIME that are listed at wholesale cost....
> 
> *cough*


2011 TIME RX Instinct frameset/module - White/Blue - Medium | eBay


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

I buy and sell used carbon stuff all the time and generally have had no trouble. If you know what you're doing, it's really not that risky at all.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

esldude said:


> Well, I guess I have an issue with this. As in, well it is wrong. WRONG.
> 
> In every level of competition at the highest level, carbon is the best thing out there. It simply is. Get over it. Sure, poor anything is poor, and good anything is good. But done well, carbon fiber is THE BEST.
> 
> ...


While I generally agree with your point, the bolded section does not necessarily apply on bottom of the model line carbon frames.

They are often heavier and often just as harsh as a comparably priced aluminum frame. As for strength, impact vector and failure mode has a lot to do with perceived strength.

That said, I'll stick with my lugged frames, be they carbon or steel.


----------



## Jumpo (Feb 29, 2012)

I bought a Madone 6.9 and a Cannondale SuperSix (both used but in excellent condition) on eBay over the past 12 months. No problems whatsoever.


----------



## troutdreams (Aug 2, 2010)

I've had mostly good experiences buying and selling on ebay (85 transactions of various goods). Just read the descriptions carefully and ask additional questions when you have them. Don't assume anything and I wouldn't recommend buying from a third party as only an owner can speak first hand of the use and condition. 

I've purchased three carbon bikes (no carbon problems to report) and then sold two of them back on ebay. If you spend enough time 'watching' the auctions it's pretty easy to become an amateur appraiser of certain makes and models. If you don't hold onto the bikes for a long time this reduces the realized loss upon sale. One of the two bikes I actually resold for a small profit and the other for a small loss on paper. But I enjoyed both bikes while I owned them. 

I you plan on holding onto the bike for years, the best value may be a bike that's not highly sought after. I was helping a friend new to cycling locate a used Giant Defy this month and was surprised how little those used bikes had depreciated. In the end we just switched brands. I would have suggested he buy a 'last years' model new from a dealer if he had to have the Defy.


----------



## flyjoe (Mar 17, 2008)

use pay pal, and a credit card for protection. I have bought several carbon frames on ebay. never a problem.


----------



## shagmeister (Feb 16, 2012)

I bought a carbon frame off ebay. The one I got was listed as "never built up" though. I figured it was lower risk, and it would be fairly easy to tell if it had been used. Also, always check the seller ratings and terms (return policy). Luckily, the frame came packaged well, and was perfect without a mark on it.


----------



## thalo (Jul 17, 2011)

flatsix911 said:


> 2011 TIME RX Instinct frameset/module - White/Blue - Medium | eBay


doesnt have many in-focus pictures. probably a scam.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

thalo said:


> doesnt have many in-focus pictures. probably a scam.


Probably.


I gave up. If it didn't sell after listing it 15 times, it ain't gonna sell. I'll just let it sit here and get beat up from people fondling it.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

I have bought 4 carbon frames off eBay. The first was a used Kestrel 200sci, which I wrote off t-boning a scooter at 25 mph. The next was another Kestrel 200, which I gave to my ex-girlfriend who still rides it 5 years later. The 3rd was a Kestrel Evoke, was new and an end-of-year sale, which was fine until an airline destroyed the rear gear hanger in transit.

Last was a Colnago CT-1 for a thousand bucks, with carbon stays and fork. Main triangle is ti. Red/ white/ black art decor. I ride it today and it is just sooo lovely.


----------

